# Network Audit with Linux, Unix and WIndows



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi, I hope I'm posting this in the correct thread.

Some of you guys and girls out there might know of a great network auditing program called Aidia32. I had a test network of only different version Windows machines and Aidia32 was a priceless tool. But now, I'm adding some Linux and Unix OS's. Aidia32 doesn't run outsine of Windows, at least as far as I know. Is there something similar that can run in Windows, Linux and Unix for network auditing? Something that gives the same detail as Aidia32?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Do you have a link where I can see some info on this tool? I've never heard of it, so I don't know exactly what it does. If I can findout what it does, I can probably suggest an alternative.  

You might even want to try running it under WINE, though I don't know if it will work.


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Skie here is a link http://www.webattack.com/get/aida32.shtml

The author of the software took a job with a company to develop his program commercialy under adifferent name. The verison 3.93 is the lates free version you can get.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Based on what little info is provided by the short description and screenshot, I can't tell exactly what the networking stuff does. Also, the authors' site no longer works as well as the "proper" URL that's given in the URL you provide says that it's no longer available on that site. Even though they're the same site (as far as I can tell). 

What kind of information does this program give you?


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Skie... again!

I use the enterprise edition. First of all, it's not something you install. You just ru the exe file off a disk or directory. When it starts, it polls your OS and hardware and give very detailed information about your system. It gives you hardware information, like model and manufacturer. This info is great when setting up Linux or Unix systems, and if you have older hardware, its great info for when trying to find the correct drivers.


It also gives all the IRQ, DMA and I/O addresses. Again this is great information to have when working with Linux or Unix.

Those two things are probably the most usful, but it gives even greater detail like DirectX version, installed hot fixes, etc. etc.

As for network auditing in the enterprise edition, you can set it in server mode and as each computer logs into a domain, you can creat a logon script that communicates with all the different servers on each machine. The servers will generate a report of each machine and then you will know what each machine on your network in running.

There is also a part called NetEye where you get a list of each machine on the network and some basic info on each for a quick look. From NetEye you can send messages to the selected nodes on the network.

Finally, there is a remote control portion so that you can do some remote control troubleshooting.

If you go to google and search Aida32, all you will find is brief descriptions from shareware download sites like the one I tried to link to.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

As far as the first part of your description, there's a program called KDE Info Center (the command line name is "kinfocenter"). This gives a very detailed breakdown of your hardware and software (mainly for X). It does have a little bit of networking info, but not to the detail of what you described. 

There are all sorts of network related tools that get into all sorts of low level detail about what's going on in your network, but I'm not aware of anything that does what you've described. If I find something, I'll let you know.

One last thing, in terms of kinfocenter, you'll obviously need to have KDE installed for this to work. I'm not aware of a Gnome alternative at this point in time.


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks! I have Ubuntu Linux with Gnome and Mandrakelinux with KDE. Perhaps I'll try what you suggest on Mandrake.


----------



## yelong (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi,

I've been busy with heterogenous networks myself lately, and while I don't know of any graphical linux tool that goes beyond kinfocenter, some command line tools can give you a lot of info:
- /proc/.... (e.g. cat /proc/ioports)
- lspci
- smbstatus
- rpcclient
- lsof

You might check their manpages. Good luck!


----------



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Yelong! I am also working with FreeBSD right now. On that system, I can go to /var/run/dmesg.boot and look at that log file which is generated at each boot. It simply logs all devices discovered during boot. Its nowhere near as detailed as AIDA32 and isn't really a network audit, but will suffice for a local audit. Is there a log file like that in Linux?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

For linux, you can look at /var/log/boot.msg and /var/log/messages has a lot of info such as if you were to plug in a USB device after boot up. running "dmesg" will display the last part of /var/log/messages.


----------



## Ax-L (Dec 25, 2004)

*This might work for you....*

I've used a Linux live-cd (boots off optical drive, doesn't touch a thing on any hard drives, runs a full Linux system - some barebones, some full-featured) that has a program on it called Aida. The live-cd distrobution is called SystemRescueCD, and the homepage is at http://www.sysresccd.org/ and you can find more info and links at http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=systemrescue if you like. To run Aida of this bootable CD, you don't even run Linux! You just select the option to boot Aida by tyyping 'aida' at the Linux (live-cd) boot prompt, if I remember correctly. This live-cd has a lot of useful utilities like Aida on it (e.g. qtparted partition manager, a barebones linux system, rescue utilities, etc.). The Aida on the live-cd I currently have burned (probably an older copy, maybe six months old) isn't quite as full-featured as what I saw in the link in this thread to Aidia32, but many similar functions are supported. I use it mostly to determine exactly what hardware is installed on a given PC (it's one of the most detailed and accurate utilities for this that I've found that works in the live-cd style). Hope this helps!

-- Ax-L


----------

